# [Hardware] Clonar particion / en un nuevo HD (SOLUCIONADO)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Hace tiempo hice esta misma pregunta y obtuve respuesta e incluso me funciono.

Tengo 2 hd, Sata. 

Estoy instalando un gentoo en uno de ellos pero note que su velocidad es menor a la de otro disco y la idea es migrar todo al nuevo. 

El Ghost mucho de esto no entiende y los discos no son del mismo tamaño (disco origen= 80 gb, disco destino = 160 gb)

Me habian contestado aca utilizar el comando rsync, iniciando con un livecd y montando la particion origen como solo lectura. Logro hacer todo eso, pero el comando rsync no esta en el livecd, por lo tanto ahi me perdi.

Que puedo hacer? 

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Tue Feb 15, 2011 2:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## agdg

1.- Arranca desde el LiveCD

2.- Configura la red

3.- Instala rsync 

Otra opción sería usar dd:

1.- Particionas el disco de 160GB, en dos unidades de 80GB. Ojo asegúrate que la partición tiene el mismo número de sectores que el disco origen, o más.

2.- Haces un dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Estoy intentando clonar los discos.

El problema que tengo es que cuando inicio con el livecd, configuro la red y rsync no existe.

Segui la guia y recien aparece rsync cuando se hace chroot. 

Alguien podria decirme como uso rsync sin montar un disco? Justamente la idea es que no monte ninguno para poder clonar.

Si alguno sabe decirme como clonar un disco de 80 gb a uno de 160 gb donde la particion / del segundo disco es mayor a la del primero (como seria el comando exacto) 

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## agdg

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 1.- Arranca desde el LiveCD 
> 
> 2.- Configura la red 
> 
> 3.- Instala rsync

 

Una vez instalado tan solo tienes que ejecutar rsync. Ojo, vas a sincronizarlo los discos, así que asegúrate que el disco de 160GB este limpio.

rsync -aHA --del --force --stats --progress /ruta-disco-80GB /ruta-disco-160GB

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esa es la cuestion.

Como instalo EMERGE? En el livecd no tengo el comando emerge para compilar rsync.

----------

## ensarman

-.- 

primero chrrot a tu particion / ahi emerges el rsync :S entonces ya puedes hacer el rsync, dentro del entorno chroot por supueto

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mas facil, monta todo, luego:

cp -a /origen /destino

yo lo he usado muchas veces y anda de 10

chequea man cp, pero -a es reclusivo, conservando permisos y symlinks

----------

## ensarman

sip de acuedo, yo tb lo he hecho es lo mas facil  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

También se puede usar cp -a.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hice cp -a y el origen no inicio nunca más!!

Entre tantos lios inicie el proceso desde Cero!

----------

## pelelademadera

hiciste al revez evidentemente

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Es posible me haya equivocado en el montaje, hacer todo de nuevo no fue tan malo, arreglo el problema del ext4, y compile correctamente nvidia, todo esta mejor ahora.

Gracias. Cierro el asunto y perdonen por molestar tanto.

----------

## papu

hola yo precisamente estoy practicando  no he usado DD , estoy usando 

cat /dev/sdc2 | gzip > /mnt/g2/particio.SDC2.gz   , también copia incluso el espacio en blanco como DD , pero dicen es más rapido y esta instruccion es muy facil de entender. Mi disco duro destino sera más grande que la imagen , ¿simplemente he de descomprimir la imagen gz y ya esta no?   supongo usando el comando gzip mismo ¿con algun tipo de opciones en particular?

lo intenté con cp -a pero no habia manera me daba errores de todo tipo , en permisos etc, supongo ira bien si se usa con el sistema no montado.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

[quote="papu"]

lo intenté con cp -a pero no habia manera me daba errores de todo tipo , en permisos etc, supongo ira bien si se usa con el sistema no montado./quote]

no montado no, pero si sin usarlo... o sea, no podes copiar el / en uso a otro disco,

lo que si se puede, es tener el / montado en /, y montarlo en otro lugar, y de ahi hacer la copia. lo he hecho y funciona sin dramas

----------

## papu

[quote="pelelademadera"] *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo intenté con cp -a pero no habia manera me daba errores de todo tipo , en permisos etc, supongo ira bien si se usa con el sistema no montado./quote]
> 
> no montado no, pero si sin usarlo... o sea, no podes copiar el / en uso a otro disco,
> ...

 

si eso vi, pero carezco de tantas particiones para hacer eso tengo 3(ext4) y una es la que esta vacía y sin espacio físico para eso.

ahora pasare la imagen con cat a la que tengo vacía a ver si puedo arrancarla posteriormente. Supongo con una simple extracción con gzip bastará no?   cat /dev/sdc2 | gzip > /mnt/g2/particio.SDC2.gz

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que vas a tener que extraer como en la instalacion,

con -xzp, p para preservar los permisos... y v para que muestre la salida si te interesa

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> creo que vas a tener que extraer como en la instalacion,
> 
> con -xzp, p para preservar los permisos... y v para que muestre la salida si te interesa

 

bien ya lo hecho y va perfecto (mis particiones son todas ext4):

a) crear imagen de mi gentoo:   cat /dev/actual | gzip > /mnt/g/imagen.gz

b) desmontar partición donde ira la imagen: umount /dev/destino

c) descomprimir:   zcat /mng/g/imagen.gz > /dev/destino o bien gzip -c /mng/g/imagen.gz > /dev/nueva   ( zcat=gzip -c)

d) modificar el grub con los nuevos cambios , modificar el fstab de la partición destino para el arranque (/).

e) arrancar como de costumbre  y escoger.

Me han comentado que haciendo esto( usando cat o dd) la partición nueva aunque sea mayor( como es mi caso) mantiene el tamaño de original(el que tiene la imagen) y se ha de redimensionar, he mirado df -h  y efectivamente parece que es asi, la pregunta es ¿como redimensiono al tamaño actual de mi partición con datos, qué programa usar, cómo usarlo?

 *Quote:*   

> df -h
> 
> rootfs                 24G   14G  9,3G  60% /
> 
> rootfs                 24G   14G  9,3G   60% /
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## samuelhm

yo para redimensionar particiones siempre he usado gparted, es muy intuitivo no hace falta un tutorial ni nada simplemente redimensionas y aplicas cambios.

----------

## pelelademadera

un fsck deberia arreglar el problema...

sino, desde gparted, chequear particion, y listo

----------

## opotonil

No se si sera aplicable en este caso. Con LVM una vez extendido un volumen, para extender el sistema de ficheros (ext4) uso:

```

umount /dev/vg/nombre

resize2fs /dev/vg/nombre

mount /dev/vg/nombre /nombre

```

Para otros sistemas de ficheros: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html

Salu2.

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No se si sera aplicable en este caso. Con LVM una vez extendido un volumen, para extender el sistema de ficheros (ext4) uso:
> 
> ```
> 
> umount /dev/vg/nombre
> ...

 

bien esto me ha ido perfecto ahora saca correctamente el tamaño: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> df -h 
> 
> S. fitxers            Mida En ús Lliure %Ús Muntat a
> ...

 

Los pasos que he hecho son:

```
umount /dev/sdx

e2fsck -f /dev/sdx ( sino no me permite usar el resize2fs)

resize2fs /dev/sdx

mount /dev/sdx   /nombre
```

gparted no me sirvió ya que, me decia el tamaño 29G aunque el dh -f me decia  que era 24G(en este caso el real antes de redimensionar), gparted para este caso en particular no sirve, desconozco el porque, de hecho no me ha servido nunca para nada pudiendo hacer las cosas por consola, y en este caso como digo encima me daba el tamaño real incorrecto.

saludos, adéu.

----------

